# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Harmonic index table FHA

## itanium7000

Vừa rồi rảnh rỗi lôi bộ FHA-17 ra vệ sinh, nhân tiện chụp vài kiểu ảnh cho nó. Mời các bác xem.





















Bonus thêm 2 bộ trục A+C siêu nhỏ:

----------

katerman

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe cặp song sinh cùng với mình. Bác để lại cho em 1 cái cum AC kia đươc không? em cũng đang muốn mua về nghiên cứu

----------


## itanium7000

> Hehe cặp song sinh cùng với mình. Bác để lại cho em 1 cái cum AC kia đươc không? em cũng đang muốn mua về nghiên cứu


Bác emptyhb cái gì cũng muốn mua thế nhỉ. 2 cái trục A+C em đã hứa tặng cho 2 người nhưng chưa thấy họ nói gì, để nếu còn em sẽ để lại cho bác.

----------


## anhxco

> Bác emptyhb cái gì cũng muốn mua thế nhỉ. 2 cái trục A+C em đã hứa tặng cho 2 người nhưng chưa thấy họ nói gì, để nếu còn em sẽ để lại cho bác.


Trước hụt cái nì tiếc quá, e đăng kí người tiếp theo đc k bác!?

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác emptyhb cái gì cũng muốn mua thế nhỉ. 2 cái trục A+C em đã hứa tặng cho 2 người nhưng chưa thấy họ nói gì, để nếu còn em sẽ để lại cho bác.


OK, có gì báo em cái nhé, mua về sưu tầm, lúc nào đủ điều kiện thì đem ra mổ. Theo em được biết thì em với bác còn có cặp vitme song sinh nữa thì phải  :Wink:

----------


## itanium7000

> Trước hụt cái nì tiếc quá, e đăng kí người tiếp theo đc k bác!?


OK bác.




> OK, có gì báo em cái nhé, mua về sưu tầm, lúc nào đủ điều kiện thì đem ra mổ. Theo em được biết thì em với bác còn có cặp vitme song sinh nữa thì phải


OK có biến động gì em sẽ báo cho bác. Cặp vitme song sinh bác nhắc đến chắc là THK BTK2005 trong bộ 6 của bác im_atntc  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco

----------


## CKD

Ôi bóng lồng lộn bác itanium7000 ạ!
Trình chộp của bác cũng cao thủ thật. Hôm nào mở box.. kinh nghiệm chụp ảnh anh em mình giao lưu kỹ thuật nháy nhé.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> Ôi bóng lồng lộn bác itanium7000 ạ!
> Trình chộp của bác cũng cao thủ thật. Hôm nào mở box.. kinh nghiệm chụp ảnh anh em mình giao lưu kỹ thuật nháy nhé.


Em cũng không rõ các kỹ thuật nháy, hồi lâu cũng đọc qua nhiều bài viết nhưng nhiều quá mà mình thì không tuân theo cái gì.

Em chỉ chụp theo kinh nghiệm và cảm tính. Cứ để vật ở vị trí mà góc ánh sáng chiếu vào phù hợp nhất, thể hiện được sự long lanh của nó rồi ngắm, chọn tư thế nào mà mắt mình cảm thấy có hồn nhất. Chụp chi tiết cơ khí thì cần để chi tiết ở hướng có ánh sáng chính chiếu về nó và mình đứng cùng hướng với hướng chiếu (có thể lệch vài hoặc vài chục độ) rồi đưa mắt vào viewfinder để ngắm chọn bố cục.

Cuối cùng là điều chỉnh độ sâu trường ảnh DOF để làm mờ hậu cảnh hoặc tiền cảnh, mục đích là để tách chủ thể lên một tầm cao mới, có hồn hơn. Tách vừa phải chứ mạnh quá người xem có cảm giác đau mắt và không tự nhiên, tức là DOF không nên quá nhỏ.

Photoshop là khâu cuối cùng và thường là cần để làm bức hình trong suốt hơn, sâu hơn và nét hơn. Cái máy ảnh của em bị hỏng autofocus nên không được nét lắm, vặn tay và mỏi mắt nên không còn chính xác khi bấm nữa.

P/S: Nói về vật thể trên chút. Em đang muốn làm bàn A cho nó nhưng chưa có giải pháp cụ thể. Các bác có ý tưởng gì tư vấn em với nhé.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Đúng là lau chùi cái lên lung linh anh ha. @@. Chẹp quá. :| bác Tuấn emtyhb, bác Hải, bác Thái nữa show luôn đi cho xum tụ ạ hehe.

----------


## itanium7000

> Đúng là lau chùi cái lên lung linh anh ha. @@. Chẹp quá. :| bác Tuấn emtyhb, bác Hải, bác Thái nữa show luôn đi cho xum tụ ạ hehe.


Nó vừa đẹp, vừa khỏe như voi ấy. Khoảng bao giờ có size 25 với 32 hả em?

----------


## cncstorevn

Bác nào có manual của cái này cho mình xin, mua con 17 , 32 về thinhg thoảng alarm mà chịu ko biết là gì.

----------


## hardfarmer

> Bác emptyhb cái gì cũng muốn mua thế nhỉ. 2 cái trục A+C em đã hứa tặng cho 2 người nhưng chưa thấy họ nói gì, để nếu còn em sẽ để lại cho bác.


Bác còn để lại cho tôi một bộ nhé bác ơi.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

so sánh vs mấy em chân dài hehe

----------


## itanium7000

> Bác còn để lại cho tôi một bộ nhé bác ơi.


Bác cần bộ đó làm gì vậy?

----------


## itanium7000

> so sánh vs mấy em chân dài hehe


Cho anh giá mấy con này vào viber nhé Quảng.

----------


## emptyhb

> Cho anh giá mấy con này vào viber nhé Quảng.


Cũn cần inbox như bác ở trên  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bigboy061293

> Cũn cần inbox như bác ở trên


Con này giống TR80 không bạn?

----------

